# Troy Bilt 13060 GTX-18 garden tractor PTO Clutch



## kimmie (Jul 15, 2013)

My husband has a 1990 ( I think), Troy Bilt GTX-18, I can't find a PTO clutch anywhere, does anyone know where I might be able to find it.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Give Bob's Lawn and Garden Tractors a try.

He's very big on Bolens tractors, and the GTX-18 is just a Bolens GT1800 with a different paint job.

I've done business with Bob on a number of occasions, and he's a great guy to work with.

http://www.bobsgardentractors.com/

If you scroll down to the bottom and click on Contact Us, it will take you to a page with his phone number and a place to leave a message.


----------

